# sawing crotches, need advice



## jimmyjames (Mar 3, 2013)

Well im getting ready to haul a load of crotches to the mill and need some help, whichis the most desireable crotch figure? When you saw the crotch horizontally (y laying flat) or vertically (y standing up)? 

Also this board is sawn perpendicular to the crotch right? (Y standing up)

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-02-19_12-15-40_79_zps5302eb67.jpg


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 3, 2013)

I would cut with the crotch laying flat, it would yield "Y" shaped pieces. Bare in mind that this is how I would cut it as a bowl and platter turner. For hollow forms I might well cut down the center of the "Y" and get 2 hollow forms with the crotch grain in one side. The really cool way to do a vase of deep form is to take the center as a cube and have unlimited figure on one amazing piece. 
So my answer to your queston is what do you want to do the yield? :i_dunno::i_dunno::i_dunno:


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 3, 2013)

That, my friend, is some beautiful walnut.


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 3, 2013)

Vern Tator said:


> I would cut with the crotch laying flat, it would yield "Y" shaped pieces. Bare in mind that this is how I would cut it as a bowl and platter turner. For hollow forms I might well cut down the center of the "Y" and get 2 hollow forms with the crotch grain in one side. The really cool way to do a vase of deep form is to take the center as a cube and have unlimited figure on one amazing piece.
> So my answer to your queston is what do you want to do the yield? :i_dunno::i_dunno::i_dunno:



well for me i like flat stock, i dont do any turning and cutting our a small block for just the crotch wastes a TON of wood :) but if the price was right i would waste all the wood to get a big crotch block :) but then again carving away 40 board feet of wood to get a 4-8 board foot block?? That would in turn make the price of the crotch block about $20-$40 a board foot


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 3, 2013)

AXEMAN58 said:



> That, my friend, is some beautiful walnut.



Thank you :) that particular piece came from the scrap pile at the walnut log mill in town, was to warped for theyre liking i guess.... flattened out just fine for me with a little router sledding


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 4, 2013)

I do gunstocks only so cut all crotches flat. If you cut them the other way, like the board you pictured, it will have the pith "hole" in every piece. If you mill it flat you can avoid the pith completely. For gunstocks, pith is an absolute no-no. For other flat work like you are doing, it may be okay and you can fill it somehow. Gary


----------



## Kevin (Mar 4, 2013)

I boule cut every crotch I mill and do so flat as HomeBody describes. I don't experience the waste you describe either. Crotch flitches never go to waste in my experience. There will be a little waste from the drops created in cutting out a turning blank but they're also figured, and figured drops make pen blanks.


----------

